# St Barts Forums > Meetings in SBH (and elsewhere) >  >  Look Who s Here for Fall Foliage Festival !!

## MIke R

Theresa, Mike and Ava arrived yesterday..staying til Tuesday....

and today is Mikes BIRTHDAY!!!

I m cooking his birthday dinner..

Goat Cheese Salad with Cranberries and Toasted Walnuts
BBQ Grilled Marinated Maple/Bourbon Steak Tips
Mushroom Risotto
Grilled Zuccini
Roasted ButterNut Squash

Kevin & Kate arrive tomorrow to continue the celebration

----------


## amyb

Looking good and I can not believe how much Ava has grown up! Have fun and Happy Birthday to Mike.

----------


## andynap

Hello to all and HBD to Mike.

----------


## Toni

Very cool!  
Happy birthday, Mike,  and have fun, everyone!

----------


## JEK

HBD to Mike and tell T we will work on her iTunes problem next week!

----------


## Theresa

We are having a wonderful time. It is simply beautiful here, but oh so chilly!  We're looking forward to dinner, and to the arrival of K&K.

----------


## MIke R

We re off to s good start

----------


## KevinS

You are indeed.  Tomorrow's Rhum Vanille is packed and ready to go.

----------


## MIke R

we re ready

----------


## MIke R

What a fantastic evening at the Wild Coyote Grill.......lots of laughs...
lots of great food....we all had mussels...calamari for  apps  .....I had an amazing grilled elk chop ...Kevin had a rack of veal he couldn't finish....Theresa had tuna and  Mike had  Mahi
Wendi  and  Kate and Lena  had salads and spring rolls and Ava had chicken fingers 

then back home for a vanilla rhum or three 

tomorrow I am cooking  a traditional Italian Sunday feast for all

----------


## Theresa

Dinner last night chez Mike and Wendi was to die for. Poor Ava missed out.....she was so excited to see her beloved Lena that she wouldn't eat a thing. She came around just in time for her Daddy's ice cream birthday cake. What a nice touch, MikeR and Wendi!

Today was fun. Lots going on in Town Square,  including great live music, and lunch with K&K was fun (see you in 6 months in our other favorite place!).  

Coyote Grill was the perfect venue for this rowdy gang.  MikeR approved of all of our seafood choices. How rare is that? No, really, HOW RARE IS THAT?

We will definitely be back. This part of the east coast is simply gorgeous. MikeR, you definitely have something going on here, and we can't thank you enough.

----------


## MIke R

My pleasure...this has been a blast on one of my favorite holiday weekends of the  year.....How shocked to hear Mahi is actually local this time of year!!!!...but not for long...

plus  I know the owner well  and how he buys and who  he buys from ....and it's all up to my standard 

tomorrow is football and Italian food....wooohoooo!!!

----------


## KevinS

I had concerns after I checked the Coyote Grill menu online.  The first entree listed was Tofu and Grilled Vegetables.  Mike assured me that I had nothing to worry about, which proved to be true.  Rack of Veal and Elk were both listed on the Specials Menu. 

Fantastic dinner indeed.  Good friends, good food (loved that Rack of Veal, which I will finish tomorrow night), and good Rhum (IMHO - I made it ).  

Being the only one driving tonight, I left the afterparty after supplying them with an adequate stock of Rhum Vanille.  I've now returned to my hotel, where there is even more Rhum Vanille available.

----------


## MIke R

Yes Kevin.....THANKS for the rhum !!!

----------


## Rosemary

Nice!!!  An all star cast!  Have wonderful time.

----------


## MIke R

Next time you have to get up here Rosemary

----------


## andynap

Looks like a good time for all.

----------


## cec1

It looks like a fantastic time in a beautiful spot . . . with memories & stories that will last a long time. MikeR & Wendi seem to be  catalysts in doing that for visiting friends!

----------


## julianne

Wow--VC, vanilla rhum, birthday cake and a wonderful sbhonline gathering---Lena and little Ava are being exposed to all the right stuff early-on!

----------


## MIke R

a  Sunday feast today..eggplant parm....chicken parm...a big ol pot pf gravy with hand rolled meatballs...sausage.... and a loin of pork simmering in it all day...pasta....a salad.....and much  wine....

tomorow is Pollys Pancake Parlor and then we can send them home.....LOL

----------


## Rosemary

Sounds like a great fall dinner with great friends...  Enjoy!

----------


## MIke R

Beautiful morning to take the gang to Pollys ....hour and a half wait for a table but I called and got put on the wait list from home to beat the system so we shouldn't be much longer

----------


## KevinS

Yum!

----------


## MIke R

Well after eating way too much at Pollys we decided we needed a walk in the  woods to burn some calories....
So off we went 


[ATTACH]26984[/ATTACH]

----------


## amyb

Perfect!

----------


## tim

Beautiful photos, Mike, and a great weekend chronicle!

----------


## debd

Sounds like a fabulous weekend.   The pictures (and area) just gorgeous.  True meaning of fall in New England.

----------

